# Getting error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b0d9a841000+1b6000] in dmes

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, I am running a script which initiates and access data at multiple places. The issue is that this script is creating core dumps and these core dump number match exactly the same number of times I see the below error. Ex :- Till now there are 6 core files which has been created and I see the below errors 6 times.

```
98349.198649] traps: Sigma[86409] general protection ip:2b0d9a8bd56b sp:2b1345afce70 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b0d9a841000+1b6000]

[98374.681481] traps: Sigma[86463] general protection ip:2b74d5a4956b sp:2b7a80bfde70 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b74d59cd000+1b6000]

[98392.880613] traps: Sigma[87050] general protection ip:2b35ac80056b sp:2b3b538f1e70 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b35ac784000+1b6000]

[98395.710927] traps: Sigma[86629] general protection ip:2b81f129056b sp:2b8797e81e70 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b81f1214000+1b6000]

[98563.180704] traps: Sigma[88000] general protection ip:2b8f0f0ec56b sp:2b94b5fe0e70 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b8f0f070000+1b6000]

[98572.576645] traps: Sigma[88613] general protection ip:2b6c9d1da56b sp:2b7243dcbe70 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[2b6c9d15e000+1b6000]

```

I tried researching it but most of the times it says some issues with the memory. I ran memtest+ overnite and it passed without any issues. I ran mprime torture test and all passed. 

My kernel version is 4.4.6

[code]uname -a

 4.4.6-gentoo #2 SMP Mon Sep 5 21:20:22 IST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2697 v3 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Please help me as to how this can be resolved. Thanks for all your help in advance.

----------

## s4e8

It's a software bug, because it crash at same ip (relative to libc).

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks . Is there a fix for it ? I mean like a libc upgrade or something.

Thanks for all your help.

----------

## Hu

Yes.  Fix the program not to pass invalid input to libc.

----------

